# Recent grip work



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Some grips I recently finished.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Amazing...i don't have near the patience or time to accomplish that

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Beautiful work.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Very nice and clean work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnyLips (Nov 24, 2021)

squid013 said:


> Amazing...i don't have near the patience or time to accomplish that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk
> zainwestuj seriale online na twojfilmhttps://seriale.best/


I agree with you. This is something beautiful. Congratulations to the contractor.


----------



## smokens (Dec 22, 2021)

RedHooker said:


> Some grips I recently finished..


@RedHooker
Much congratulations from me. Very nice grips! After 3 cały film


----------



## riwaxep918 (12 mo ago)

JohnyLips said:


> I agree with you. This is something beautiful. Congratulations to the contractor.  After 2019 online


Exactly!


----------



## wekat18490 (8 mo ago)

riwaxep918 said:


> Exactly! After 3 cały film


----------



## brokerinfo (7 mo ago)

wekat18490 said:


> Crypto Engine


I agree with you. This is something beautiful. Congratulations to the contractor.


----------



## drazzers (6 d ago)

riwaxep918 said:


> Exactly! vodsfera


Cool


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Very nice! Whats the material?


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Davidsel47 said:


> Very nice! Whats the material?


EVA foam


----------

